# pumpout



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

What would you fellas bid for afas basement flooded around 5ft deep?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

depends on how big of area your pumping i normally charge 100.00 a ft and usually got it but that was 3 yrs back,so now im not sure what they'll pay.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> What would you fellas bid for afas basement flooded around 5ft deep?


 
Who is the mortgage holder and/or insurer?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Cat I, II or III? Big difference on what you can and should charge. NEVER PUMP WATER! You are leaving money on the table if you do. Know how to word your bid. Also know how many gallons or cubic feet. 10 SF @ 5ft deep is a huge difference from 1800 SF @ 5ft deep.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Zillow is telling my 2,004 sq ft



Just Keep in mind it looks like a 6ft metro rack.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Zillow is telling my 2,004 sq ft
> 
> 
> 
> Just Keep in mind it looks like a 6ft metro rack.


$500 Pump & Dry Out - all other bids to follow.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> $500 Pump & Dry Out - all other bids to follow.



Cat 3 if it has been there for more that 72 hours. HUGE $$$$$$$ Unfortunately if you bid it as Cat 3 some hack will underbid you by not knowing what he/she is doing. WAAAAY to much $$$$$ left on the table sometimes.....

*Category 1 Water* - Refers to a source of water that does not pose substantial threat to humans and classified as "*Clean Water*". Examples are broken water supply lines, tub or sink overflows or appliance malfunctions that involves water supply lines.
*Category 2 Water* - Refers to a source of water that contains a significant degree of chemical, biological or physical contaminants and causes discomfort or sickness when exposed or even consumed. Known as "*Grey Water*". This type carries micro organisms and nutrients of micro organisms. Examples are toilet bowls with urine (no feces), sump pump failures, seepage due to hydrostatic failure and water discharge from dishwashers or washing machines.
*Category 3 Water* - Known as "*Black Water*" and is grossly unsanitary. This water contains unsanitary agents, harmful bacteria and fungi, causing severe discomfort or sickness. Type 3 category are contaminated water sources that affects the indoor environment. This category includes water sources from sewage, seawater, rising water from rivers or streams, ground surface water or standing water. _*Category 2 Water or Grey Water that is not promptly removed from the structure and or have remained stagnant may be re classified as Category 3 Water.*_ Toilet back flows that originates from beyond the toilet trap is considered black water contamination regardless of visible content or color


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

If left untreated for 72 hours, Category 1 water becomes Category 2 water.

If left untreated, Category 2 water becomes Category 3 water in 48 hours or less.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

wont get my pump out for less that $1200 for that depending on where it is ( country or city). makes a big difference on how far you need to drag discharge hoses. Like stated above this price is for level 1 0r 2 only


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> $500 Pump & Dry Out - all other bids to follow.


Way to cheap. At those rates, you're making the regional and/or national rich.....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> wont get my pump out for less that $1200 for that depending on where it is ( country or city). makes a big difference on how far you need to drag discharge hoses. Like stated above this price is for level 1 0r 2 only



Level 3 you REALLY should get a septic pump truck or at the least get the hose to the storm drain if you can verify their is no raw sewage in the water............


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Level 3 you REALLY should get a septic pump truck or at the least get the hose to the storm drain if you can verify their is no raw sewage in the water............


If its on city sanitary sewer, pull a toilet. Just make sure you know how to size the pump appropriately so the house plumbing can keep up. :thumbsup: A bolt kit and wax ring is much cheaper than a pump truck. HOWEVER, bid the pump truck anyway.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Guys i placed the bid on friday haven't heard back,I will most likely decline as we have not been paid for other jobs yet.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> If its on city sanitary sewer, pull a toilet. Just make sure you know how to size the pump appropriately so the house plumbing can keep up. :thumbsup: A bolt kit and wax ring is much cheaper than a pump truck. HOWEVER, bid the pump truck anyway.



Id go with the pump truck.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Id go with the pump truck.



The only possible issue with a pump truck is it will pump out too fast. If their is the same amount of water outside the walls as inside you can have some major structural issues. I use no larger than a 2" pump running half throttle. It pumps down slow enough that the pressures can equalize. This said, i have had cracks in walls squirting 1/2 way across the basement as i was pumping......


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> The only possible issue with a pump truck is it will pump out too fast. If their is the same amount of water outside the walls as inside you can have some major structural issues. I use no larger than a 2" pump running half throttle. It pumps down slow enough that the pressures can equalize. This said, i have had cracks in walls squirting 1/2 way across the basement as i was pumping......



I don't care what you say. I'll use the truck.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> Way to cheap. At those rates, you're making the regional and/or national rich.....


Still taking me to school... Too Cheap? Wow.. I'm use to hearing akward pause of the phone when I tell my clients(aka the cubicle monkey) the price. LOL

I mean I do understand the difference in between black water and clean water but had no idea that clean water Cat 1 can become black water Cat 3 in such a short amount of time. 

THANK YOU FOR THE INFO!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

For future reference:

The guidelines for Water Classifications has changed in the IICRC Guidelines. The key word is "pooling". Water will change categories (1-2-3) if the water pools or is standing water. Obviously a flooded basement will change Categories due to pooling. 

A lot of this Guideline change is due to the chemicals added to drinkable water reduces the OR slows the growth of bacteria. 

just some FYI


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> Still taking me to school... Too Cheap? Wow.. I'm use to hearing akward pause of the phone when I tell my clients(aka the cubicle monkey) the price. LOL
> 
> I mean I do understand the difference in between black water and clean water but had no idea that clean water Cat 1 can become black water Cat 3 in such a short amount of time.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THE INFO!!:thumbup:



The strategic pause is a sales tactic. To force you to second guess yourself and make you uncomfortable.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> The strategic pause is a sales tactic. To force you to second guess yourself and make you uncomfortable.


 






















































































































































. . .It works too!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

...alright, I'll do it.


----------

